# Still new to this all x bad day yesterday



## Peapod30 (May 4, 2012)

Only joined this site a few weeks back and have found it great support 

My partner had a vasectomy 12 years ago he's 42 and I'm 31 we want to have a child of our one but as the nhs don't do reversals anymore and there are other complications we are at a stand still at the moment x 

Yesterday was dreadful tho I had a day of tears and just feeling so down.  And then towie t worse took it out on my partner. Who then said he does not know what to say to me as he doesn't want to upset me and that he feels guilty as he has kids and feels guilty talking about them  

I felt so terrible x just wondering how all you strong people on here cope with days like this and how you and your partners talk about things 

Thankyou in advance xxx


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi peapod my situation is different from yours but didn't want to read and run. We all have bad days what ever brings us here. Rant on here and just keep talking with DH. There's no magic answers but keep communication going!


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

You Could Have Surgical Sperm Retrival/ IUI??

Wishing You All The Luck In The World x

Jay xx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey peapod, just read your message and wanted to say hi.  Its terrible when you have those dark days, I've spent a lot of time feeling sorry for myself and being very tearful.  Its rubbish not being able to get pregnant naturally and seeing everyone else pop them out!  Must stop being bitter! lol.  I think for now I've managed to pull myself out of it - and the good weather helps!  My husband and I have had a few tough months but now we have started talking and it's so much; although I'm not sure he totally understands how I feel as he doesn't get those maternal urges and has a much more practical approach than I do!  I worry about everything and he doesn't until he knows there is something to worry about - much more sensible!!

My husband is having an SSR later in the year (due to no sperm not a reversal) and we are hoping that they will find some little swimmers so we can start ICSI in Sept time.  It's frightening and exciting at the same time.    You can't help taking it out on your other half at times but infertility isn't anyone's fault.  I read a really good quote recently which basically said that your husband your safe port in a storm, not someone to take out all your frustrations on.  I've tried to remember that, as it's much healthier for both of us.    If you ever want to chat just PM me.

Best of luck with everything xx


----------

